# Mood Music



## EightySix (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's a good one to kick off with....






(this is probably a redundant thread)
(this is probably a redundant thread)


----------



## glamgurl36 (Oct 2, 2007)

haha what a great song, i love the video..i love skeletons


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oingo Boingo has done a lot of songs that would be good Halloween music; Elfman has always had a very dark sense of humor and creativity. Check out Boingo's "Insanity" -- if it doesn't make the hair on your arms stand up you're probably already dead.


----------

